# Need a small bookshelf cd/receiver



## Rondar (Jan 27, 2009)

I need a small all in one cd/am/fm unit that I can place on a shelf by my backdoor and provide music for outdoors. I currently have a Panasonic shelf unit that is slanted and fits my shelf well. For my outdoor speakers, I have ( dont tell anyone) Bose outdoor speakers. The panasonic cd is going bad, I think the bearings are getting bad as the cd's all the sudden are getting scratches following the grooves and they are skipping.

I thought about a unit I have seen at sams club, and it comes with bose speakers:crazy:, but is a Sanyo cd/receiver I think. I dont want to buy the bose speakers but think that electronic unit would fit my bill.

Any other suggestions you guys might have?


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Washburn over at the av123 forums used to have a small Onkyo system that he would wax poetic about. I'm not sure they still make the model he owned( he lists it as Onkyo R-805X mini receiver) but there are newer models like this which have nice reviews .http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-CS-325-CD-Receiver-System/dp/B0016K990K/ref=pd_cp_e_0


----------



## Rondar (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Django1, I'll take a good look at that and some others in that class now that I know what to look for.


----------



## Rondar (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, I bought a used one off of ebay. Got it today and hooked it up. For a little receiver/cd player it works great and sounds pretty good too. Its got a lot more oomph than the cheap shelf panasonic head unit I was using. Found a guy who had just the receiver and no speakers, which is exactly what I needed.


----------

